# Etiquette question...



## xgpt (Feb 5, 2010)

I *just* signed up with the local VFD and started taking EMT-B classes. I just met my duty crew tonight and got a little tour of the station I'm going to be working out of. I love the building, especially this well equipped gym it has.

I was told I was allowed to come in when I didn't have duty (once per week) and use it...but I'm afraid that I'm going to start coming in too often.

Would it be bad manners to just use equipment like that without having given much to the department _yet_?

I just took my second session of my EMT-B class tonight too. I feel like such a noob...

I wouldn't even be asking if I wasn't so out of shape and broke..I just let my gym membership lapse because I couldn't afford it anymore.

It's not like I joined _just_ to use it or anything right?

Ugh...what's your opinion internet? 

:blush:​


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 5, 2010)

Doubt anyone will mind you using it too much, unless other people are waiting for the equipment, you break something, or you neglect other duties. If you're willing to lend a hand with odd jobs while you're there, and always do things like take out the trash and wipe down the equipment, you'll probably be welcome. 

I'd ask someone there just to be sure, though. Different stations have very different cultures.


----------



## xgpt (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I was told to just let the day-crew officer know that I was in the building when I came in and that it shouldn't be an issue...

I was more concerned on appearances I guess.


----------



## grich242 (Feb 5, 2010)

there should be no problem with you working out as long as you clean up after yourself, especialy if you are out of shape. Most firefighters I know would rather see you attempting to improve yourself as they may need to rely on you someday.


----------



## xgpt (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a huge fan of bringing a towel to wipe down machines after I'm done...and using disinfectant wipes if they're available...


----------



## 46Young (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you working out of a house in Fairfax? We never mind when volunteers get their PT in, as long as you put the weights away, clean up after yourself with disinfectant spray and towels, and don't track mud and dirt into the gym. And don't bring buddies around or a girlfriend either, as it's a security issue for the station. Don't give out the station combo, either.


----------



## xgpt (Feb 5, 2010)

O.W.L. in Woodbridge, but I'm just gonna go for it. Yay PT


----------



## EmtTravis (Feb 5, 2010)

46Young said:


> Are you working out of a house in Fairfax? We never mind when volunteers get their PT in, as long as you put the weights away, clean up after yourself with disinfectant spray and towels, and don't track mud and dirt into the gym. And don't bring buddies around or a girlfriend either, as it's a security issue for the station. Don't give out the station combo, either.



listen to what he just said.. DONT take anyone into the station with you.  I made this mistake once and once only.  they ended up stealing and I was charged with it since im the one who let them in.  A year of probation later and 100 hours of community service made me really look at who I choose to call friends.


----------



## xgpt (Feb 5, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> listen to what he just said.. DONT take anyone into the station with you.  I made this mistake once and once only.  they ended up stealing and I was charged with it since im the one who let them in.  A year of probation later and 100 hours of community service made me really look at who I choose to call friends.



Yeah, I'm okay with that.


----------



## spikestac211 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm new to EMS as well (newer than you), but my gut tells me go as much as you want to assuming you aren't interfering with the usual crew.

Additionally, if I were you I would clean up ALL the equipment before I left (even ones you didn't use). Putting forth a little effort will go a long way, even if its just running a wet towel over the seats.


----------



## spinnakr (Feb 5, 2010)

spikestac211 said:


> Additionally, if I were you I would clean up ALL the equipment before I left (even ones you didn't use). Putting forth a little effort will go a long way, even if its just running a wet towel over the seats.



This is very sound advice.


----------



## YYCmedic (Feb 6, 2010)

Like everyone else has said, as long as you clean up the weights and respect anyone else who is in at the time working out you should be fine.


----------

